# Question about Cider brewing



## Rhyme (25/12/13)

I was thinking about following this tutorial to brew my first batch of cider - http://www.instructables.com/id/Home-Brew-Hard-Cider-from-Scratch/

However, is the "Glass Carboy" necessarily need to be glass or can I use plastic? Will alter the fermentation and/or taste at all?

Thanks,
Rhyme.


----------



## law-of-ohms (25/12/13)

Plastic will be fine, you can even use an 2L apple juice bottle that the juice comes in, I'd use different yeast not champagne yeast, as this is too dry for me. I do add sweeteners to my cider like lactose or stevia, last batch of pear cider I made with stevia was a huge hit at the family xmas party.


----------



## indica86 (25/12/13)

There are various different cider and wine yeasts which can yield all sort of different tastes.
I prefer wine yeast as my wife enjoys cider quite dry.


----------



## Rhyme (25/12/13)

law-of-ohms said:


> Plastic will be fine, you can even use an 2L apple juice bottle that the juice comes in, I'd use different yeast not champagne yeast, as this is too dry for me. I do add sweeteners to my cider like lactose or stevia, last batch of pear cider I made with stevia was a huge hit at the family xmas party.



Thanks for the info. If I used a 2L jug would I need a special cap or would the screw top still work?




indica86 said:


> There are various different cider and wine yeasts which can yield all sort of different tastes.
> I prefer wine yeast as my wife enjoys cider quite dry.


Thanks, I'm a dry cider fan also. Any particular yeast you would recommend?


----------



## indica86 (25/12/13)

We used Vinter's Harvest CY17 on the last very strong apple cider and the flavour was amazing, so appley yet dry and clean.
The lastest uses SN9 and is still fermenting. It is a mix of apple and Rosella - home grown and made into cordial - and is fermenting slowly but tastes magnificent.


----------



## O'Henry (25/12/13)

I've used Wyeast Cider and Chablis, both took a 1.060 must down to ~1.002. Give them a few months to age once finished and again for a month or so after bottled. Both yeasts were great, I think I preferred the Chablis a bit more though.


----------



## law-of-ohms (25/12/13)

You don't need a special cap, just get a balloon and put a pin prick in it with a needle.
put balloon over the end of the bottle.


----------



## Rhyme (25/12/13)

law-of-ohms said:


> You don't need a special cap, just get a balloon and put a pin prick in it with a needle.
> put balloon over the end of the bottle.


Thanks. This will be the first thing I have ever brewed so sorry for the stupid questions.

So I assume I just stretch the balloon over the top of the bottle and pin-prick that?

And what is the best way to regulate the temperature of the bottle? Some days in my area it has reached highs or 39 degree's, much above the 21 degree's the tutorial recommends.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/12/13)

Used these many years ago. Fantastic for small batches. Used to buy preservative free apple juice. Caps will give different carbonation levels. I would recomend soaking them in nappy-san after each use for a day or two. They last for ages.

http://www.oztops.com.au/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/12/13)

Rhyme said:


> And what is the best way to regulate the temperature of the bottle? Some days in my area it has reached highs or 39 degree's, much above the 21 degree's the tutorial recommends.


Laundry tub with water & ice blocks. 2ltr milk bottles are good for this. 

Down side is that you will need a few for rotation.


----------



## law-of-ohms (26/12/13)

39c inside?

yes, just stretch the balloon over the top of the bottle.


----------



## jongylary (31/12/13)

hey look at this canadian site
ciderup.com


i have seen on you tube both the ballon techniqueand seen others just putting the plastic cap on and backin the lid off half a turn - supposedly lets gas out and keeps the baddies out


i have my first cider brewing now - i got the glass carboy used apple and pear juice and capped it with a bored out rubber bung and threw my air stopper s bend thing in

been bubbling away 3 weeks now prob bottle up in a week or two

to keep cool i have sat the carboy inside the fermenter with water and i whack a few frozen bottles in during the day and a towle on top to keep cool


happy brewing


----------

